# Heat



## acpeacemaker (Aug 2, 2011)

This heat wave were having is depressing. It rose to 107 today and not supposed to end anytime soon. I know other places have it worse but ughhhhhh............


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 2, 2011)

acpeacemaker,

We got 109.9, actual, in Nevada, MO, today. I think we're 100 mile away neighbors, BTW. Kinda zaps all your energy, even with air conditioning. I never thought I'd say this but, come on, winter.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes it does zap all your energy, and I wish I had air conditioning.
We have been around and over the 100° mark for a while now.
Highest I have ever seen was 117° in Nevada, that was like an oven.

Jim


----------



## rewalston (Aug 2, 2011)

I know what you guys are talking about. When I lived in Las Vegas a few years ago it was routinely 120 and our air conditioner couldn't keep up. Now that I live in Ontario things are a little cooler but not a whole hell of a lot. Where as Vegas didn't have any humidity to speak of, up here we have it by the buckets. When we had our heatwave up here two weeks ago the highest it got with the humidity was 45c which is approximately 118f or so. It has been ridiculous to say the least. We have had our AC going non-stop since then and I'm not looking forward to getting our next electric bill.

Rusty


----------



## Noxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Today in Sherbrooke, 75F lol... Can't complain.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Aug 2, 2011)

I just want a decent 65-70 degree Fall day and I would be happy. Around the 120 mark? Wow, that would be to much for me. I could see a rise in Advil, Tylenol, or Ibuprophen stock around now. Everyone around here complaining of major headaches. -take care don't forget to stay hydrated.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 2, 2011)

Noxx said:


> Today in Sherbrooke, 75F lol... Can't complain.



Poor Noxx. When winter comes, though, we'll be laughing ------ maybe.


----------



## Claudie (Aug 3, 2011)

This is definitely a hot summer. Sure getting the toxins out of the body, by the buckets....


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 3, 2011)

You may have read that the north-west isn't having that problem. We've finally reached the low 80's, but we've been running about 15° below normal for a long time. Most days have been in the 60's, at best. We're so far behind that our chestnut trees are just now showing flowers. I expect there will be no chestnuts this year.

Harold


----------



## joem (Aug 3, 2011)

rewalston said:


> I know what you guys are talking about. When I lived in Las Vegas a few years ago it was routinely 120 and our air conditioner couldn't keep up. Now that I live in Ontario things are a little cooler but not a whole hell of a lot. Where as Vegas didn't have any humidity to speak of, up here we have it by the buckets. When we had our heatwave up here two weeks ago the highest it got with the humidity was 45c which is approximately 118f or so. It has been ridiculous to say the least. We have had our AC going non-stop since then and I'm not looking forward to getting our next electric bill.
> 
> Rusty



no complaints here.
rusty where are you located?


----------



## dtectr (Aug 3, 2011)

In my NW MO garden, which I count on for a fair part of our annual veggie consumption, everyone one has good sized tomato plants, with a few tomatoes that have been green for nearly a month. They need heat to pop, but excessive heat doesn't let them ripen, and makes them drop their blooms before they pollinate (self-pollinating). I can't blame 'em - in this heat, I don't feel much like pollinating either :roll: 

And don't even get me started about my jalepenos! :x :evil: 

The other A.M. at 10 the actual temp was 86F with a heat index of 106F. It went downhill from there.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 3, 2011)

98 deg with a heat index of 115 today in the heart of Dixie. God the humidity.
Come on football season. Roll Tide !!!!!!!


----------



## rewalston (Aug 3, 2011)

joem said:


> no complaints here.
> rusty where are you located?



I'm in Newmarket...down yonder :lol:


----------



## Noxx (Aug 3, 2011)

goldsilverpro said:


> Poor Noxx. When winter comes, though, we'll be laughing ------ maybe.




I _hate_ winter.


But we don't mind the cold here.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh, i have got to save this picture. :twisted:


----------



## rasanders22 (Aug 3, 2011)

eat some spicy food to help cool you down. I know it sounds weird but it can help. I just got out of my car and the thermometer said it was 109. But I am in Arizona in August so this is normal.


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 3, 2011)

Lynnwood WA., 72 degrees. Rest of the week, the same, low to mid 70's. And the Blue Angels are in town for Seafair! 8) Perfect!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## acpeacemaker (Aug 4, 2011)

Yay!!!!!! We finally caught a break today. It's 86 degrees as of right now.


----------



## dtectr (Aug 4, 2011)

Noxx said:


> goldsilverpro said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Noxx. When winter comes, though, we'll be laughing ------ maybe.
> ...


 DAMN Noxx! Is it the big gold chain or the unlaced boots? :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 5, 2011)

dtectr said:


> DAMN Noxx! Is it the big gold chain or the unlaced boots? :mrgreen: :lol:


Or his dynamic personality and handsome looks!

That's a mighty fine looking gal, Jean!

Harold


----------



## Palladium (Aug 5, 2011)

Palladium said:


> Oh, i have got to save this picture. :twisted:





Harold_V said:


> That's a mighty fine looking gal, Jean!
> 
> Harold



Well I'll be dammed. I hadn't really noticed her. :shock: 

I was looking at the chain. Rotfl :lol:


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 5, 2011)

Palladium said:


> I was looking at the chain. Rotfl :lol:


Chain?

There's a chain? 8) 

H


----------



## acpeacemaker (Jul 2, 2012)

This summer isn't looking promising either. As well as all the fires everywhere, there is a huge firework ban around the area I lived in Missouri.

-Andrew


----------



## Smack (Jul 2, 2012)

You know when the leaves of Corn is curled up like a corn husk around a tamale it's HOT and DRY. Told Pete (employee) early in April that it was gonna be a dry year and so far it's proving me right but I am wishing I was wrong about that. Reminds me of 1998, lots of sun and heat, and a good year to be on the lake.


----------



## Geo (Jul 2, 2012)

its so dry here the leaves are falling off the trees. farmers that dont have irrigation is going to lose big time.


----------



## jmdlcar (Jul 2, 2012)

When I live in Tripoli Libya I seen it get to 135 F in 1962.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 2, 2012)

When temperature hit 70 here you can see ambulances everywhere as people are collapsing LOL....
We had summer already, about 3-4 days, end of may. Rainy since then. Whatever water vaporise in Europe during sunny days drop down in Ireland. Sometimes I believe that this is weather-cursed country.


----------



## Geo (Jul 3, 2012)

jmdlcar said:


> When I live in Tripoli Libya I seen it get to 135 F in 1962.



1962? i wasnt even a twinkle in daddy's eye back then.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 3, 2012)

patnor1011 said:


> When temperature hit 70 here you can see ambulances everywhere as people are collapsing LOL....
> We had summer already, about 3-4 days, end of may. Rainy since then. Whatever water vaporise in Europe during sunny days drop down in Ireland. Sometimes I believe that this is weather-cursed country.


We're having pretty much the same weather here, patnor. We get up to about 70° during the day, and nights drop down around 50°. 

We've had cool summers for the past four years, while the balance of the world is burning up. Recent reports on public radio suggested that the eastern pacific ocean isn't warming up like the rest of the world, but it is projected to do so in due time. Our turn may be coming. 

Harold


----------



## tek4g63 (Jul 3, 2012)

Here in east Tennessee it held at over 100 degrees for 4 days in a row! For those of you who have never had the pleasure of visiting the smokey mountains, I can tell you that this is very unusual . The hottest day at my house hit 109 that was 2 days ago. I live right at the foot of the mountain range, it's usually 10 degrees cooler here than it is in town, so we didn't leave the house!

By the way Noxx, nice! 

Harold your welcome to come pick up the walnuts ( I think they are walnuts ) that are falling out of my tree! hehe. They are everywhere. ( they could be chestnuts, I wouldn't know. I just pick them up so I don't mess up the mower )


----------



## publius (Jul 3, 2012)

Yesterday, in Washington DC, I measured the temperature at 103.9°F [39.9°C]! Congress must be on vacation because the upwelling of hot air from the capitol was not there. It usually draws cooler air from Virginia and Maryland. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## BAMGOLD (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm in Iowa, and we have a heat advisory from Yesterday until this Saturday....


----------



## supercharged04 (Jul 4, 2012)

Turn up the heat. . Lol. Heat advisory here too until saturday with a heat index of 111 today wow. The water from my sprinkler is evaporating before it hits the ground .


----------



## jmdlcar (Jul 4, 2012)

Well in Ohio it is raining right now it might cool off for awhile.


----------

